# Anyone finding morels yet?



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Place I used to gather them, got all cleaned up...they cut down the trees all around, so there's now no shade. All sun, and consequently no more morels. Maybe hasn't rained enough yet here in Ohio...looking forward to when they get here.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Ate a bunch yesterday. Didn't even have to go looking for them. Just went to eat easter dinner over at my wife's sister and they had a bunch cooked up. That was great.

The brother-in-law said a person he knows took him out to look for some and said they must of found a couple hundred of them. They wouldn't tell me where tho!


----------



## Outlaw9 (Jan 9, 2006)

I found quite a few around elms ash and sassafrass.


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

what are morels.?


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

4animals said:


> what are morels.?


They are the absolute best tasting wild mushroom you'll ever sink your teeth into...very distinguishable appearance, so you can collect them with ease of mind, as well. Get them in the spring after it's been rainy and days start getting consistently in the high 50s and low 60s temp. wise.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

We've had enough rain here. If it's a little sunny tomorrow I'm going hunting. I don't expect much though, haven't seen any in "my spot" for a couple years.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

I've been living on Minnesota's Iron Range for 15 years now, and I've seen but one "false morel", haven't seen any other sorts; I've not heard whether the other sorts thrive here.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Haggis said:


> I've been living on Minnesota's Iron Range for 15 years now, and I've seen but one "false morel", haven't seen any other sorts; I've not heard whether the other sorts thrive here.


I kinda doubt that you'll find any morels up your way. We don't find any either in this pine and sand part of Minnesota. My understanding is that morels can be found in the dark hardwood forests of Minnesota where elm and maple predominate.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> I kinda doubt that you'll find any morels up your way. We don't find any either in this pine and sand part of Minnesota. My understanding is that morels can be found in the dark hardwood forests of Minnesota where elm and maple predominate.


Thanks a heap CF. I've wondered about morels since I've lived here (I've spent some time looking, at least when I first arrived here), and my Kentucky brother rubs me no end when morels begin to pop up in his area. 

I've looked here a bit for ginseng as well, but that has been another bust.

One the up side, we've great summer canoeing and wonderous winter snowshoeing.


----------



## LovPRQueen (Feb 11, 2008)

We found several in North Arkansas over the weekend. Some of the biggest ones we've seen. Enough for 6 fry pans full. Yum!


----------



## whistler (Apr 20, 2005)

Cabin Fever said:


> I kinda doubt that you'll find any morels up your way. We don't find any either in this pine and sand part of Minnesota. My understanding is that morels can be found in the dark hardwood forests of Minnesota where elm and maple predominate.





Haggis said:


> Thanks a heap CF. I've wondered about morels since I've lived here (I've spent some time looking, at least when I first arrived here), and my Kentucky brother rubs me no end when morels begin to pop up in his area.
> 
> I've looked here a bit for ginseng as well, but that has been another bust.
> 
> One the up side, we've great summer canoeing and wonderous winter snowshoeing.


My cabin is north of Lake Vermilion and we get morels all over the 'yard'. Memorial day before last I picked probably 5 pounds without even trying hard.


----------



## Hoosierdaddy (Nov 22, 2005)

Found two small "grey" morels yesterday in west central Indiana, so it begins:rock:


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Found 6 in one strip of woods yesterday.Then nothing.But I'm thinking its been cool.Its suppose to rain and get in the 70's so it should be better hunting next week.

big rockpile


----------



## VarmitSniper (Apr 2, 2008)

Found a ring of them out in our woods the other day.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

It's been too dry here (fire danger extremely high)

It's supposed to rain the next couple days and get warm, so they should start popping soon!


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, been to dry and cold here too. We have both the early grays and the later yellows.

brownegg


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

I just realized that we might have them here. It may be a little too early yet, but I will start looking. If I find some, can I post a picture to be sure we got the right kind?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I found this yesterday:



But only the one.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

none here


----------



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

Found 16 very small sponge Sat. In north east OH.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

We've been finding snake heads but not a lot of morels, yet. Found half a dozen last night. Other people have been finding more.

My in-laws brought in some red morels or "elephant ears". A couple different people told them they are safe to eat but I did some research and I just am not so sure about that.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Found this today, sorry the pic is fuzzy:


----------



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

Had the first meal of morels this AM with eggs.
They were small greys that we found in the last two days.
Have had the rain.
Now we need some sun and warmer nights.
We also had a thunder strom yesterday and according to the old timers you need a thunderstorm to shake the morels loose and then you wil start finding them.


----------



## Mallow (Aug 4, 2006)

I had my first batch today...mostly greys and half frees. Takes alot to fill up a skillet but always good to have some early in the season. Also had a couple rounds of ramps already. Now to track down some fiddleheads and ill have my spring started.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Found some small ones yesterday. Sunday.
Lots of rain, will check again Thursday.


----------

